# 2011 2.5l stock exhaust size?



## refused1090 (Sep 21, 2008)

i am trying to find out the diameter of the stock exhaust piping on the mark 6 golfs. according to ecs the clamp size is 55mm if thats right would you be able to use 2.25" piping with the stock clamp?


----------



## refused1090 (Sep 21, 2008)

almost forgot the exhaust sleeve in question is the one from the cat to rear muffler.


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

yes stock piping is 2.25 inches


----------



## refused1090 (Sep 21, 2008)

thanks man now i can start buying pipe for my exhaust.


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

The 2.5's sound great with an exhaust really brings out the unique sound the engines produce. So it looks like ur gonna go custom. What kinda muffler u puttin in?


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Go 2.5" stainless mandrel bent or go home! This motor sounds beautiful! I am constantly being told how cool my car sounds. It's a unique tone for sure...


----------



## refused1090 (Sep 21, 2008)

I'm going with magnaflow muffler not sure if I'm going to keep the resonator or not though. Im not going 2.5" because its easier to just match the stock size and keep the clamp from the cat and also theres not to many mods for the new 2.5l yet so i don't see much need for a 2.5" exhaust at the moment. Im sure that will change eventually, but right now I'm just after making the stock size flow more efficiently and for the sound.


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

u dont need to resonator just my opinion


----------

